# 68 gto 2.93 rear end



## rbsmithjr (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the 2.93 rear end, no posi trac or limited slip, 400 engine not HO
automatic. would like to install 3.23 gears in it. questions - will they
fit the housing and where can I purchase them

thanks! Robert
Go Tigers


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

rbsmithjr said:


> I have the 2.93 rear end, no posi trac or limited slip, 400 engine not HO
> automatic. would like to install 3.23 gears in it. questions - will they
> fit the housing and where can I purchase them
> 
> ...


3 ratios fit in the 2.93 rear housing 2.93, 3.08, and 3.23 ratio so yes they will fit.

RANDYS Worldwide Automotive


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Before you do the swap, think about how you plan to drive the car. Safety t track is a nice option, but you can cruise under 3k rpm on the highway with the 2.93. The lower gear rear-end is good for around town but may leave you wishing for overdrive on the highway. 3.23 is a good all around gear tho.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In my opinion, based on lots of experience and driving these cars LOTS of miles, the 2.93 ratio in a TH400 equipped GTO is the best ratio for a car that is driven on the freeway and driven regularly. Great high speed capability, great mid-range, excellent fuel economy, minimal wear on the engine. 3.23 is my favorite for a 4 speed car. The difference is, with a TH400, it'll have converter slip of about 300 rpm at cruise, so it will be running more rpm than a stick car at cruise. With the 2.93, you can cruise at 80mph at less than 3000 rpm. With the 3.23, your comparable cruising speed will be about 12-15mph less. I went from a 70mph cruise at 3,000 rpm with my 3.36 geared '67 GTO with TH400 and 15mpg to a 90mph cruise at 3,000 rpm with 2.56 gears. My fuel mileage went from 15mpg at 70 to 20-21 mpg at 80mph. But again, I drive my car on the street. Something to think about.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

gonna put a 3.08 in my Lemans.......kinda of the middle of those options

Try Randy's Ring and Pinion they have all that stuff....Jeg's Summit as well should have em

Ames to


----------



## rbsmithjr (Dec 9, 2014)

*gear pinion set*

its a no go on finding either the 3.23 or the 3.08 nobody seems to 
have the gears for the 8.2 rear end, only for the 8.5
any more sources?

thanks, Robert


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

I should have a '69 3.23 8.2 Pontiac rear. Also a '71 3.08 8.2 Pontiac rear.
Are you in the OKC metro?


----------

